# Long/Third Brake Light Fault, Advice Needed



## ch1984 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi

I have an 01 Almera Hatchback. The long or third brake light isn't working and thinking it was the light itself I got one from a dismantlers, the guy checked it for me before hand to make sure it was fine. I tried installing it this evening and its not working so im guessing it could be the wiring or are there fuses for that light? 

Any advice or help greatly appreciated, it's due the NCT in 2 weeks and I've put quite a bit of money into it already so hoping it might be an easy fix or solution.

Thanks in advance

Chantelle


----------



## jghdjns (Apr 27, 2013)

If the other brake lights are working then I would not expect it to be a fuse because all light should work together. My guess is that the problem is probably some where in the wiring. A 12volt tester of some sort would be helpful to test the wires. Check at the hatch I would expect to see some sort of wire going back to the car from the hatch this might be broken, the wires might be hidden in a casing. It probably will be easier to see hatch is open. Check behind the tail lights to see there is a loose wire obvious in the wiring harness.

I hope this helps. 
Good Luck.

Good luck


----------



## ch1984 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi

Thanks so much for your reply. I checked the wires and the casing etc all seems to be intact and I don't have a tester or know anyone that has one so I'm going to try drop it into my local garage today/tomorrow for a quote and see what they say.. It all looks perfect so I don't know how there could be a fault with the wiring further back when it's protected with casing and panels etc.. I hope it's not a big job, I'll let you know how it goes and thank you so much for your help

Chantelle


----------



## ch1984 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, I got the light fixed it was a broken wire behind the casing where opening and closing the boot must have worn it down.. All fixed but have another problem now, I got the tracking done and the back axle is off by +*24' - will that fail in your opinion? Apparently it's a big job to fix..


----------



## jghdjns (Apr 27, 2013)

I have never had that problem, take to a mechanic.


----------

